# My 2 Meezers



## Candace (Nov 23, 2007)

Here are our 2 and last cats...since my son and I are very allergic. They're about 5 or 6 now.

Whiskey, the male who's the boss and is a seal point.






And Wanda, the female who's quite a bit plumper than her brother. She's a chocolate point. The photo isn't great. Both of these guys were extremely uncooperative today as models.





They're very sweet. Our last seal point meezer was Wendell. We seem to prefer "W" names for our Siamese.


----------



## Bolero (Nov 23, 2007)

The are the most beautiful cats, I love their markings.

It's a shame you're so allergic to them. Maybe a dog next time???

If you're not allergic to dogs I can highly recommend a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. I know it's early but I thought they were worth a mention........;-)


----------



## Candace (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks, I've got a daschund, Romeo. I'm supposed to be a bit allergic to dogs, but he doesn't bother me in the least. Good thing too, because he's like my appendage.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 23, 2007)

They're beautiful!
We had six cats at one point. 
Now we're down to one, Titania who will be 18.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 24, 2007)

We bathe ours in betadyne surgical scrub then rinse them real well. We place a few drops of vegetable oil in their eyes before we bathe them to protect their corneas. Helps a little bit in the allergy department but you probably shouldn't bathe them more than every 8 weeks or so. Our allergist told us to get rid of our cats. We got rid of our allergist. 

We generally keep the names our animals were given at the shelter. 

Eat your heart out Candace-






Sort of looks like a beached baby seal doesn't he. Pushing 20 years of age and he's just over 20 lbs. He sleeps a lot. I don't think he was ever as nice looking as either of your cats even when we first took him home. He's always been sort of scraggly and evil looking. Big sweetie though and good with kids. We call him Bubbles the Circus Cat because of what he will do for a scrap of food. He will roll over like a log and get up looking for his treat. If you don't give it to him, he plops down and rolls over again then gets up still looking for a treat. We didn't teach him that. The people who lost him must have.


----------



## Heather (Nov 24, 2007)

I love siamese but I have a calico. She's about as vocal, sadly.  

She's thirteen and I wish she'd sleep more, especially at night. She's a food whore. I'm actually having a hard time with her these days and have been crating her at night so I can get a little sleep. 

Candace, that's a shame that you are allergic. If they're only 5-6 though, aren't you going to be with them for quite a while?


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 24, 2007)

The last Siamese we had that passed away was just shy of 23 years of age. We had another siamese that passed away right around age 25 and my vet said that our cat was not quite close to being the oldest siamese he had on the books of 28. At the time, he had quite a few in their early to mid 20's. For some reason the inferior quality applehead siamese seem to live really long. Most of our cats seem to make it into their late teens but the siamese we have had all live considerably longer. 

Around here, siamese can wait a really long time to get adopted from shelters which is why we have quite a few. If they're a middle aged adult, they can wait even longer for a home. For some reason the general public has this pre-conceived notion siamese are nasty, sneaky, and anti-social cats. When we were looking for a cat last time, Small Head was being showed to a woman who had young kids. The woman came right out and said she'd never have a siamese because she had children and didn't want them scratched up or bitten. At the time, I asked the gal about it and the gal told me I would be surprised at how many people were out there who wouldn't even consider taking home a siamese. The gal told us Small Head had been there for about a year and that he was repeatedly being passed over and that people generally don't care for siamese. We bought him. The only difference I notice between siamese and other cats is that they are all extremely vocal. Loud too. I can see where some people might not like how "talkative" they are.


----------



## Candace (Nov 24, 2007)

My two aren't very vocal unless they're trying to find each other in the early A.M. hours. If they can't find one another they start screaming out a good round of Marco! Polo!.



> Candace, that's a shame that you are allergic. If they're only 5-6 though, aren't you going to be with them for quite a while?


 Yes, I'm thinking what will probably happen eventually is that my daughter will take them when she leaves. They sleep with her at night since they aren't allowed my son's bedroom anymore. She's pretty bonded with them and I'd imagine would want them in the future. We'll still have them for at least another 4 years though. They still have free roam of the house except for my son's bedroom. And the allergies make us do a lot of throat clearing, itchy eyes ect. so it's not breathing related, luckily. It's tolerable, and rarely do we have to take any drugs to manage it. I'm supposedly pretty allergic to avocados too, but a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do.

Bubbles looks like a love. Sometimes we call Wanda "Fat Wanda" or "Poor Fat Wanda". When she walks it looks like she's got udders swinging back and forth.:>


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 24, 2007)

Udders, eh? So that's what we're supposed to call that flab. Bubbles is a drooling slug but a very good cat. As old as he is, he always tolerated my niece dressing him up in baby clothes.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice cats you all have over there....


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 24, 2007)

Liar liar pants on fire! 

Her cats are nice looking. I know mine is somewhat lacking in the looks department but he's family.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2007)

Barbeque sauce! :evil:


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 27, 2007)

Thems fightin words :fight: 
So he's a little rotund. It's not like he's the kitty equivalent of the good year blimp... yet.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 29, 2007)

These are _very_ cute kitties! Candace, I want to pat yours on their heads and I think I want to squeeze TheLorax’s… There’s just something about a chubby cat. I like Siamese and Colorpoints of all sorts actually…I’ve threatened Vlad (solid black) with replacing him with a “chocolate pawed” Exotic Shorthair when he’s “bad” (as if I actually would).


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww, chubby. What a nice word. Bubbles would approve. You know, I think it would be fun to name a "squeezable" cat Charmin.


----------

